# Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen



## Poker (13. Okt. 2007)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,

endlich bin ich auch mal dazugekommen mich hier zu verewigen ich habe eben meine persöhnliche Galerie erstellt und da einige Bilder von dem Garten- und Teichbau, sowie vor den Fischen eingestellt.

Ich bin zwar schon etwas länger hier registriert, aber vor lauter Teichbauerei noch nicht dazu gekommen mich hier zu verewigen. Dafür habe ich hier immer mal bei Problemen nachschauen können und dabei auch so gut wie immer eine Lösung für das Problem finden können. Direkt fragen wollte ich bisher nicht weil ich die Lösung in anderen Beiträgen gefunden habe.

Bis auf einige Kleinigkeiten sollte unser Wassergarten nun auch fertig sein. Es muss nur noch ein wenig Ufergestaltung an dem oberen Teich betrieben werden. Von daher könnte ich deshalb auch etwas entspannt sein, weil das Großprojekt Garten so gut wie abgeschlossen ist.

Leider gibt es da aber noch ein kleines Problem mit Wasserverlust welches gelöst werden muss und ich bin da schon die ganze Zeit dabei das Leck zu suchen. Es zu finden stellt sich leider gar nicht als so einfach heraus. Es hat sich gut versteckt so scheint es. Aber es wird sicher noch aufgespürt werden, denn so wie es ist kann es nicht bleiben. (und wenn ich unsere Hunde darauf ansetzen muss aber das wasserverlust wird abgestellt). Andererseits gibt es so dann immer noch ne Frischwasserzufuhr für die Teichbewohner .

Die undichte Stelle muss irgendwo in dem Bachlauf zwischen den beiden Teichen liegen aber das muss nochmal genau geprüft werden. Die einzelnen Teiche verlieren kein Wasser, wenn ich die Pumpe nicht laufen lasse und das Wasser aus dem unteren Teich über den Filter in den oberen Teich pumpe. Nur sobald die Pumpe läuft geht das Wasser dahin. Ich hatte heute auch schon mal eine Stelle gefunden wo es weggelaufen ist und dachte ich hätte das Problem gelöst, musste aber leider feststellen das noch weiterhin das Wasser seinen eigenen Weg geht. Da hilft dann nur weitersuchen denke ich.

So eines muss ich jetzt noch loswerden.

Ich froh bin das ich dieses Forum entdeckt habe, da ich hier bis jetzt sehr viel Hilfe und Ideen gefunden habe und ich denke das das auch in Zukunft sicher noch ein Ort für viele Anregungen Ideen etc sein wird. Deshalb mal ein Lob an die Moderatoren und Mitglieder hier, die jederzeit bereit sind Hilfe zu leisten (was ich bisher so gelesen habe).

Bilder möchte ich jetzt in diesen Post erstmal nicht mehr reinfriemeln habe eben schon lange genug an der persöhnlichen Galerie rumgebastelt und bin nun doch etwas müde. Die Nacht war lang würde ich sagen und ich muss mich später auch wieder auf Lecksuche begeben. Und die Bilder sollten ja in der persönlichen Galerie zu finden sein (hab sie ja schliesslich da hochgeladen hoffe ich doch )


Also dann nochmal ein großes Lob an die Gemeinde hier 

und viele Grüße aus dem Hessenlande

Roland


----------



## Chrisinger (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*

Morgen Roland,

Schön dich hier Willkommen zu heisen,und dann auch noch ich,der noch so ein "Gehessischer" ist. 

Da hast du dir aber ein schönes Biotop angelegt,Super 

Ich wünsche dir noch viel spass beim lesen und posten.

LG Chris


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*

na da können wir uns Chris nur anschliessen .... sieht toll aus, Eure Teichlandschaft.   Und da wir auch in diesem Jahr "neu gebaut" haben, nur etwas kleiner als Ihr, können wir auch ermessen, welche Arbeit Ihr in den Neubau investiert habt ....

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis zum Wasserverlust: 
Wenn Du für das Leck die Teich schon ausschliessen konntest, gäbe es ggf. noch eine weitere Möglichkeit, neben dem Bachlauf. Könnte der Wasserverlust ggf. auf dem Weg vom unteren Teich durch Pumpe, Filter etc. zum oberen Teich auftreten. Diese Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht auch noch eine Prüfung wert.


----------



## Dodi (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*

Hallo Roland!

Erst einmal: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!
Schön, daß Du zu uns gefunden hast! 

Wassergarten ist ja wörtlich zu nehmen, wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist sonst wohl nicht mehr viel Platz.
Schön ist es geworden!

Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du das Leck bald findest. Gerade im Bachlauf eine Undichtigkeit zu finden, stellt sich als problematisch heraus.

Ansonsten viel Spaß mit Deiner Teich-Oase und auch hier bei uns im Forum!

Liebe Grüße aus Hamburg ins Hessenland,
Dodi


----------



## fleur (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*

Hallo Roland,

 herzlich willkommen bei den teichverrückten :crazy: 

ich mag deinen Ton, deinen Stil, aber absolut geil    (darf man das hier sagen?)

find ich deine Garten-Wasser-Welt   

und bin schon wieder neidisch auf die roten Buntsandsteine.

Wie stark ist denn dein Wasserverlust, z.B. cm pro Stunde oder Tag ???
Loch ? Dochtwirkung ? Verdunstung ?

Viel Glück bei der Fehlersuche !

Beste Grüße
Carin (i.A. von fleur, der schon mal seine Wasserverdünnisierungsaufspürnase putzt)


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*



			
				fleur schrieb:
			
		

> aber absolut ge..    (darf man das hier sagen?)


 
@ Karin:

sagen darf man, bei Dir besser Frau, das hier sicherlich, wenn es nach uns geht, aber die Mods haben auf einen ähnlichen Kommentar, den wir mal in einen von unseren Beiträgen geschrieben haben, geantwortet, dass dies erst "gefahrlos" ab dem Beitrag Nummer 11 zu einem Thema gemacht werden kann.

Warum "gefahrlos"? Weil wohl Suchmaschinen bis zum Beitrag Nr. 10 eines Threads durchsuchen können und sich auf dieses Stichwort ggf. Leute herverirren, die nicht __ Nacktschnecken sondern andere unbekleidere Lebewesen suchen


----------



## Poker (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*

Hi zusammen,

habe eben mal kurz nachgeschaut in dem Post und will nur erstmal kurz auf das besagte Wort von Carin eingehen zudem Ludwig ja schon Stellung genommen hat.

Ich denke man kann die Suchmaschinen dann auch umgehen indem man das besagte Wort ein wenig entschärf und eifach "goil" sagt schreibt oder wie auch immer gg.

Ich werde später noch etwas zu dem Wasserverlust schreiben muss jetzt aber erstmal schnell meine Hundis versorgen die wollen ihren Marsch antreten 

Grüße Roland


----------



## Poker (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*

Hidiho,

So bin wieder zurück aus dem Wald.

Vielen Dank erstmal für die für die netten Reaktionen auf den Thread. Ich möchte kurz noch auf die einzelnen Reaktionen eingehen

@ Dodi

"Wassergarten ist ja wörtlich zu nehmen, wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist sonst wohl nicht mehr viel Platz.

Schön ist es geworden!"

Jepp das Wasser nimmt da sehr viel Platz ein aber es steht da noch eine überdachte Pergola von 32 qm zur Verfügung in der es sich auch gemütlich Sitzen Grillen und Feiern lässt sonstige Gartenlandschaften sind dann noch vor dem Haus anzufinden welcher im letzen Jahr von angelegt wurde Dort befindet sich unter anderem auch ein Kräuterspirale und auch noch ein kleiner Pavillon (den ich aber noch fertigstellen muss), deshalb ist die Wasserlandschaft im hinteren Garten dann halt auch etwas größer ausgefallen.

@ Claudia und Ludwig

"Noch ein kleiner Hinweis zum Wasserverlust: 
Wenn Du für das Leck die Teich schon ausschliessen konntest, gäbe es ggf. noch eine weitere Möglichkeit, neben dem Bachlauf. Könnte der Wasserverlust ggf. auf dem Weg vom unteren Teich durch Pumpe, Filter etc. zum oberen Teich auftreten. Diese Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht auch noch eine Prüfung wert."

Die Verbindung des unteren Teiches zum oberen Teich habe ich auch schon geprüft ein Teil des Schlauches habe ich in einem Drainagerohr unterirdisch verlegt diesen Abschnitt habe ich überprüft indem ich den Schlauch nach dem unterirdisch verlegten Schlauch wieder in den unteren Teich verlegt habe und und die Pumpe einen Tag laufen lies. dabei hatte ich keinen Wasserverlustalso kann ich davon ausgehen das der Schlauch dicht ist. Der rest des Schlaches läuft dann durch die Teiche und wenn da ein Leck im Schlau sein sollte müsste es eigentlich wieder in den Teich laufen. Also kann ich das ausschliessen.
nachedem iach aber den Schlauch dann in das Becken des Bachlaufes unter der Brücke gelegt hatte und die Pumpe laufen lies war der Wasserverlust da.
daher gehe ich davon aus das das Problem dann in dem Bachlauf liegen muss.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Hinweis meistens sind es ja diese Dinge auf die man nicht kommt obwohl sie so Augenscheinlich sind ;-)

@ Carin 

klasse das dir mein Ton und mein Stil gefällt ;-) auf die Garten-Wasser-Wwelt will ich nicht mehr eingehen gg.

zum Wasservelust also ich hatte gestern nochmal befüllt und innerhalb von 11 Std waren wieder  5cm Wasserstand weg was bei der Oberfläche ca 1000 l ausmachen sollte.

Verdunstung?
würde ich bei der Menge an Wasser da dann ausschliessen können oder?

Loch?
sollte man annehmen aber als ich das Bachbecken aufgestauf habe um zu sehen ob das Wasser sich da bei Stillstand verdünnisiert war ich verwundert als auch da kein Verlust des Wassers festzustellen war

Saugwirkung?
ich denke da muss das Problem irgenwo liegen eventuell in dem Bereich wo die Foliedes Bachlaufes in den unteren Teich kommt. Ich hatte mal gelesen das man die Folie da lange überstehen lassen soll also weit in den Teich reinlegt
ich hatte das auch vorher mal recht großzügig überlappen lassen so eien halben meter etwa jetzt sind es noch ca 15 bis 20 cm. Ich kämpfe noch mit mir ob ich die beiden Folien nicht einfach verkleben sollte weiss aber nicht ob das so gut ist mein nächster Versuch wäre einfach die Bachlauffolie wieder etwas zu verlängern und zu probieren ob es dann funktioniert.

nochmal @ alle

Vielen Dank für die lieben Begrüßungsworte  

Gruß Roland


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*



			
				Poker schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Hinweis meistens sind es ja diese Dinge auf die man nicht kommt obwohl sie so Augenscheinlich sind ;-)


 
jepp, so ist es Roland, denn wir sprechen da aus eigener, leidvoller Erfahrung ....


----------



## fleur (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*

@Ludwig @Roland

 für die Hinweise 

  mea culpa, bitte verzeiht mir, daß ich dieses Unwort gebraucht habe

werd's nie wieder tun 

Carin (i.A. von fleur, der ganz zerknirscht ist, zurecht)


----------



## w54wolle (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*

Hallo Roland !  
Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen ! schön das Du zu uns gefunden hast und einen prima Wassergarten hast Du da angelegt   einfach  
Ich hoffe Du findest die Stelle, wo sich das Wasser "verdünnesiert" hat recht bald :beeten: , was wie man sieht nicht immer so ganz einfach ist, aber irgendwo muss es ja hin sein denn es kann ja eigendlich nur nach unten wegsickern ! Wie dem es sei, ich wünsche Dir viel Spass an Deiner Wasser-Oase und mit unserem Forum :


----------



## Black1 (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*

Hallo Roland

Auch von mir :

Herzlich Willkommen

Mir gefällt deine Teichanlage auch sehr gut .Super  

Und Du hast auch __ Störe .Für mich einfach ein faszinierender Fisch.

Schöne Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Poker (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*

Hallo zusammen,

Das Wasserproblem ist noch immer da ich werde es versuchen nächste Woche zu lösen

@ Black1
ja die sterlets sind echt klasse und faszinierend ich muss mal sehen wie ich das jetzt anstelle wenn es kalt wird wie ich sie dann weiter fütteree ohne das die Kois an das Futter gehen

Gruß Roland


----------



## Dodi (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*

Hallo Roland!

Ich füttere die Koi jetzt schon (Wassertemp. unter 15°) mit Koi-Sinkfutter und die __ Störe bekommen es nun auch. Solange die Koi fressen, gibt es damit keine Probleme.

Wenn das Wasser zu kalt ist, kommen die Koi im allgemeinen 'eh nicht mehr - sonst könnte man die Störe auch in der Dunkelheit füttern, dann bekommen die Koi das nicht so mit.


----------



## Poker (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*

Hallo Dodi,

ich hatte das Futter für die Koi umgestellt  auf etwas fettreicheres aber das war auch Schwimmfutter da gehen sie nur auch nicht mehr so ran ich werde mal sehen ob ich für die auch ein gutes Sinkfutter finde wobei ich dieses Jahr denke ich nicht mehr viel Füttern werde die Wassertemperatur liegt momentan zwischen 10 und 11 Grad ich denke da wird es mit dem Füttern nicht mehr lange gehen bei den Kois die Sterlets habe bisher immer ihre Sterletsticks im 20 CM tiefen Wasser bekommen und sie sich da auch immer gesammelt habe sie aber auch immer bei Dunkelheit gefüttert die letzte Zeit.

Ich weiss noch nicht wie sich die Kois dann verhalten wenn das Wasser kälter wird ob sie dann still auf eine, Fleck stehen oder ob sie nicht doch zum Futter gehen. Ich hatte halt gestern gelesen das es schwierig wird mit den Sterlets weil sie ja auch im Winter weiterfressen  und man sie füttern muss das es dann aber für die Koi icht so gut ist wenn sie das Futter zu sich nehmen. Ich habe schon daran gedacht die Sterlets über den Winter dann einfach zu seperieren und in den Hochteich zu verfrachten. da kann dann kein anderer Fisch an das Futter ran. Ich denke das wäre fast die beste Lösung im um den Kois über den Winter Magenverstörungen zu vermeiden oder?

Gruß Roland


----------



## Dodi (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*

Hallo Roland!

Schön, wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, die __ Störe in einen separaten Teich zu tun - dann gibt es natürlich keine Probleme.

Ich kann dies leider nicht - aber ich habe nun auch seit 5 Jahren Koi und Störe im Teich und die Koi stehen ab einer Temp. von ca. 8° meistens ruhig am Teichgrund.

Schau mal - so ungefähr:
 


Die Störe werden dann an anderer Stelle gefüttert.


----------



## Poker (18. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich denke ich habe das Problem mit dem Wasserverlust in den Griff bekommen.
Und bin nun dabei etwas gegen das Fallende Laub zu tun (Netze verknüpfen)

@ Dodi

vielen Dank für das Bild mit den Koi, ich habe die beiden Sterlets fangen können und in den oberen Teich verlegt, so dürfte das Problem mit dem Füttern nicht mehr gegeben sein. Du hast geschrieben das du absinkendes Koifutter hast. Ist das auch ein Futter für kältere Temperaturen? Hast du da eventuell einen Namen und wo man es beziehen kann? das würde mich interessieren für nächstes Jahr werde ich mir das mal besorgen, denn das oberflächenfutter interessiert die Koi auch nicht mehr bei Temperaturen zwischen 10 und 12 Grad die mögen da nicht mehr unbedingt an die Oberfläche kommen.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus

und Grüße Roland


----------



## Dodi (18. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*

Hi Roland!

Ja, das Sinkfutter für Koi ist extra für die kalte Jahreszeit!

Es heißt "Winter-Fit" und ist von www.koi-discount.de, findest Du da unter "Futter - Koi und Stör, Futtersorten von Koi Discount" -  die Koi nehmen es gerne an.


----------



## Poker (19. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*

Hallo Dodi,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe mir den link gleich angesehen und unter die Favoriten gelegt. Da werde ich mir dann für das nächste Jahr das Futter mal bestellen. Vielen dank nochmal


Gruß Roland


----------



## Poker (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Auch ein Hallo aus Hessen*

Hallo  liebe Teichgemeinde,

ich wollte mich hier auch mal wieder melden, habe ja auch sehr lange nichts von mir  hören lassen, das lag daran das ich den Teich umgebaut habe aus dem Gartenteich ist nun ein richtiger Teich geworden, das war ne üble Plackerei habe 43 Kubikmeter schon mit Schippe alleine in den Schubkarren geschippt und dann durch den Garten die Karre immer schön in den Container gefahren bis ich 7 Stück davon voll hatte. Das gab dabei auch 2 Muskelfaserisse in den beiden Waden aber das konnte mich von der Buddelei nicht abhalten der Teich musste ja fertig werden. Nach dem Buddeln kamen dann Schalsteine  rein die mit Beton befüllt wurden das habe ich dann innen mit 2 cm Dicken Styrodur isoliert und dann vlies und Folie rein, natürlich erst nachdem ich die BA und Verrohrung verlegt hatte . Wenn ich Zeit und Muse habe stelle ich mal den Erlebnisbericht mit ein paar Bildern vom Umbau hier ein. Ich denke ein paar Kleinigkeiten gibt es im der nächsten Saison am Teich und im Garten ja immer zu tun und das ein oder andere wird noch versucht zu optimieren, wobei ich momentan mit meinem Werk aber ganz zufrieden bin.

ich verbleibe nun erstmal mit lieben Grüßen 

Roland


----------

